# accept credit cards? 800 numbers



## ccp (Jun 11, 2005)

what's the number to that wells fargo financing stone mountain?


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

https://www.wellsfargo.com/biz/help/?_requestid=36249


----------



## Fence & Deck (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks for the link. I wouldn't have had a clue, as my wife (and boss!) arranged it all. 

Also, I don't know if they are doing it in the U.S. as we are in Toronto although I can't imagine they wouldn't.
Wells Fargo is not the company doing it. We actually had a couple of offers, but they had the best rate!
If you can arrange it it's a terrific selling tool.
Steve
P.S. One little concern: if you are doing a big job, you don't get a penny until it's finished and signed off. No progress payments, so you have to be able to cover it.
This summer, we had several large jobs all at once and it got dicy for a while.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jan 22, 2006)

I use a cc processing company and I'm paying 1.75% for swiped transactions and 2.29% for transactions where the card is not swiped (over the phone or no phone line at clients home to plug into) and 2.99% if I take someones corporate card. Normally I will pay 1.75% and my rep just sent me instructions on how to swipe a card so as to save the information but actually run the transaction later in the event that there is no phone line present to plug into, this keeps me at the 1.75% rate even though all I am able to do on location is swipe the card :thumbup: (the down side of this, I believe, is that you can't verify that the funds are available until you actually run the transaction). I pay an $8.00 a month statement fee and am currently renting a Nurit 2085 processing machine for $30.00 per month.
I've only been doing this for a couple of months and that's why I am renting the machine in order to determine if it's really the one I want (there are a lot of choices out there). THIS IS HUGE FOR ME, I am free to walk away from the service agreement at any time with NO PENALTY! No termination fee, I just go my way!

I spent probably about 6 months before I went with anybody and this was the best deal I found. I think I found 1 or 2 companies that had a lower rate but they all had additional monthly fees for various things and had monthly minimums that you have to meet in order to avoid other fees and REQUIRED ME TO SIGN A MULTI YEAR CONTRACT WITH PENALTIES IF I WANTED OUT! 

I debated on which machine to use but wound up with the Nurit 2085. This is actually designed for a retail store location but I carry it with me in my truck (make sure it is surge protected wherever you plug it in). There are wireless machines out there but they are 2-3 times the cost of the others and I was worried about trying to use it if I got out of range (how often does your nextel not work in the location you want it to). I was a little concerned about asking clients permission to plug into their phone line (it seemed a little like asking them to borrow a wrench or extension cord so that I could complete their plumbing repair) but so far people seem to understand and has not been an issue.

I took a long time to decide whether to offer cc or not. Finally after being told that "we can't make the repair today because all we have to pay with is a credit card" one too many times, I went ahead and signed up. So far so good. I can live with the expense if it makes it easier for my clients to do business with me.


----------

